# Holy cow this MTD is a monster!



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Saw this at my local shop and did a double take. The impeller is 16" maybe 18" in diameter and definitely the largest I've ever seen on a walk behind. Powered by a Tec. I'm guessing its from the early to mid 90's?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

look's like a 12 incher if you ask me.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

They were 16" MTD part #684-0090A subbed to 0090B. They were like around $225 when I was helping a neighbor with theirs. We decided on having it welded by a pro as the metal was so thin. He ended up selling it for $200 with hardly any paint on it! It was the Yard-Man version, and I think it was around a 2000 year if my fading memory is correct.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Look at that tiny alloy gearbox! An Ariens 10m would chew that up and spit it out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you should see the impeller on toro large frame blowers, size is insane, also the gearbox on the earlier toro gearboxes are cast iron. amazing machines


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We've been down this road before.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/4209-decent-buy.html

It's just a little too big for being a light duty model. If it had thicker/stronger everything like say the old Noma or a quality Ariens or Honda it would be a whole different story. This machine IMHO is just a standard 6hp 24" MTD that someone made bigger but didnt' make stronger with a bigger engine.
One good chunk of ice and it's all over.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Had no intention of buying, was just in awe of the impeller and took some pics.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, if the price was right. i might be worth a flip. Just saying. Yeah, it's not a legacy machine, but something that someone could cu their teeth on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT looks like it was never used much.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm impressed also, the auger is on correctly


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought mine last march, a garage queen from the 90s, mint and literally unused. Dash is different, but stickers say 12/33. Engine is a Tecumseh Sno-Tek.

It does well for what it is, and yes it's a 16" impeller. I've looked everywhere for an owner's/maintenance manual, but no luck.

Received the impeller kit from Clarence's, gotta install it before the snow flies.


I hope it improves the performance, as the bucket felt rather light in wet snow. Other than that, it ran well.


----------



## hellbent4 (Oct 27, 2015)

9801 series...I have mine for 18 years and used it hard on my long drive. I thought the same thing about the gear box, but it never failed, and never leaked. Last season I decided to bring it in my shop (Joe's Small Engine Repair) and replace the original belts...I ended up installing a new bearing behind the fan, and after a bunch of minor tweeks and lubes here and there I was back out in the snow. Guess what?...got to the top of my drive and figured I would remove some of the plow trucks piles on each side. I got about 10 foot up the road and BAMMM!!! I thought the rod snapped it stopped so quick. I walked around still in shock...no oil out of the block, looked down in the auger chute and seen something chrome, reached in found a Craftsman 3/8 drive ratchet balancing on one of the paddles. It must have fell off someones truck and I just happened to find it. My one buddy said " It was probably yours, you forgot it when you serviced it" I said I don't think so I use Snap-On....I gave him that piece of crap. So now the fan is bent, and that's my next hassle...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be the first one to say "we" get carried away a bit and tend to think of and call MTD junk and there are likely more of them out there then Honda and Ariens put together doing the job each and every snow.

I personally tend to bash my hand me down Troy but it's always started, it's consistently cleared an almost 400' gravel driveway and a large three car turn around without giving me one problem, needing one part.

The old (Noma) Craftsman and Ariens are tanks and I pity the car that bumps into one as the car will likely have more damage. I love them but in reality a good MTD used reasonably will get the job done every time.


----------

